# Eggs!!!



## GreggMadden (Jun 27, 2010)

32 days after copulation, 7 days after prelay shed, we got eggs on the ground... This is an exciting clutch for me...
Got 12 eggs... 2 of which look sluggish and the rest look good...
She is a young female at 14 months old... She was up to size so I figured she would be good to go... Worked out perfectly...
Here are some photos...









Safely tucked away in a SIM container...




Incubator set at 81.5...


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 27, 2010)

*I guess !! the 81.5 is f. which when converted to c. becomes 27.5 cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## LiasisKing (Jun 27, 2010)

is that a hognose ? 
beautiful snake, good luck with the eggies.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Jun 27, 2010)

vert nice so jealous


----------



## thals (Jun 27, 2010)

Albino hognose bubs, sweet as!


----------



## JustinO (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats Gregg, I miss my hoggies! Best of luck on the incubation.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 27, 2010)

those hogs are sweet


----------



## kupper (Jun 27, 2010)

awesome !!! love hognosed


----------



## krusty (Jul 31, 2010)

very very nice.what is here size.


----------



## No-two (Jul 31, 2010)

I really really want one


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 31, 2010)

I know me too and we cant have one.....its not fair.........


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 31, 2010)

nice...=)


----------

